# Yongnuo bringing out RT trigger for 580 EX and other legacy flashes!



## privatebydesign (Feb 8, 2015)

Well for all those who went on and on about Canon not having a trigger for the RT system that fires your older non RT flashes, it looks like it will be here very soon.

http://flashhavoc.com/yongnuo-yne3-rx-receiver-released/

I have had several Yongnuo products with mixed luck, but this is a unique solutio to some of your problems so I hope it is a good example of theirs.

And if it gives a programmable trigger delay then we will get the Einsteins Hypersyncing!


----------



## sulla (Feb 8, 2015)

wow, this looks like a great product that opens lots of possibilities. So far I've only made good experiences with that firm. Let's hope that these products will be available easily with domestic webshops, I don't like direct imports from far east too much.


----------



## CurtL5 (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry - still can't support the Chinese ripping off of technology.

It just baffles me how it can be so widely supported in camera gear, yet so controversial in many other aspects of goods...


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 9, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Sorry - still can't support the Chinese ripping off of technology.
> 
> It just baffles me how it can be so widely supported in camera gear, yet so controversial in many other aspects of goods...



Well it isn't as simple as that.

First, if this actually happens it isn't ripping anybody off because CAnon don't sell anything that does that.

Second, how did Canon become a camera company? They ripped off Leica. Same with Honda and motorcycles, etc etc.

Third, can you seriously justify some of the crazy OEM prices for things like batteries and grips?

Now you do have more of a point with the YN-600-RT vs the 600-EX-RT, but come on, people that are in the $450 flash market are not looking at $150 knockoffs and those that are buying the YN's are not going to buy the Canon version anyway because they can't afford them. There is a big difference between the YN and EX, and that is reflected in the price. Bottom line, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 9, 2015)

The obvious next question: How do we make it work with studio lights?

Jim


----------



## sagittariansrock (Feb 9, 2015)

Have been looking at this website for a while.
So, I am guessing this will not work with studio flashes? 
What I need is for Godox to come out with the TTL version of their bare bulb flash...


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2015)

sulla said:


> wow, this looks like a great product that opens lots of possibilities.



+1 ... I'm not a such fan of Yn after the botched st-e3 transmitter clone, but by now they should have had plenty of time to iron out the bugs. The receiver together with the huge amount of used 580ex/550ex flashes on the market will make rt tech more accessible for the rest of us. 

The whole rt group mode only shines with a lot of flashes, but with original Canon units the price is prohibitive. I'll still use a 600ex as the controller, but even if the Yn isn't as reliable as a *slave* it probably still is "worth it" the saving. Let's hope the receivers have a good price...


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 9, 2015)

The Canon 600EX-RT flashes come up quite often as refurbs at anywhere from ~$329 to near MSRP.

All you need is an alert set up at CPW.

For those that live in a part of the world with access to Canon refurb products, the price for OEM seems to be pretty competitive once you factor in the trigger cost.


----------



## Marsu42 (Feb 9, 2015)

danski0224 said:


> For those that live in a part of the world with access to Canon refurb products, the price for OEM seems to be pretty competitive once you factor in the trigger cost.



Unfortunately, these parts of the world don't seem to be that widespread - or wouldn't have bought my 6d at €1500 and rt flashes at €500 per piece :-\ ... in Germany, your best option to get cheaper gear is ebay (no working craiglist over here) with the known drawbacks, and even there original Canon L lenses or newer gear is very expensive.


----------



## unfocused (Feb 9, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Well for all those who went on and on about Canon not having a trigger for the RT system that fires your older non RT flashes, it looks like it will be here very soon...



That would be me. But, I'm over that. I finally gave up and started accumulating refurbished 600 RTs and sold off all my 580s. So, while this won't help me personally, I am happy to see it. 

I agree also, this is a product that Canon doesn't make (although I think they should have), so I don't see it as "Chinese ripping off technology."


----------



## Rahul (Feb 9, 2015)

unfocused said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Well for all those who went on and on about Canon not having a trigger for the RT system that fires your older non RT flashes, it looks like it will be here very soon...
> ...



You speak for me also. I gave up on the 580s and now have only the 600s I've been buying in pairs of two. 

Yet, it may become mighty interesting if the Yongnuo can trigger the Elinchroms I purchased last week.


----------



## mrzero (Feb 9, 2015)

CurtL5 said:


> Sorry - still can't support the Chinese ripping off of technology.
> 
> It just baffles me how it can be so widely supported in camera gear, yet so controversial in many other aspects of goods...



Yongnuo reverse-engineering Canon's RT and E-TTL protocols is no different from Sigma/Tamron/Tokina reverse-engineering Canon's autofocus protocols. The third-party lensemakers have always tried to fill open niches in Canon's lens lineup. This is no different. Canon should have introduced this receiver about 6 months after the 600EX-RT was introduced.


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 9, 2015)

Haha! Great! I'll be buying a set and if its as good as my YN3 transmitter, I could put this old 430EXII to use again.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 9, 2015)

Jim Saunders said:


> The obvious next question: How do we make it work with studio lights?
> 
> Jim


The receiver has a PC sync port:

"As well as firing manual studio lights and speedlights via the YNE3-RX’s PC sync port."


----------



## Jim Saunders (Feb 10, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > The obvious next question: How do we make it work with studio lights?
> ...



There is that but I'll wait for at least manually adjustable power; it should do grouping as-is though.

Jim


----------



## JimKarczewski (Feb 10, 2015)

My biggest issue with YN is consistency.

To upgrade the transmitter for the 600RT system you can use 64bit bit OS. To upgrade the 600RT knock offs you need to use a 32bit OS.

Great, don't have any of those laying around anymore! Now I need to install a virtual machine to upgrade $360 worth of flashes that work via radio but won't fire via the hotshoe or PC socket...


----------

